# Do you usually browse past the first page?



## Rokes (Nov 17, 2008)

Simple.  In the General RPG Discussion forum, do you *usually* browse past the first page?


----------



## kmdietri (Nov 17, 2008)

Very, very, very rarely go past the first 4-5 replies...


----------



## el-remmen (Nov 17, 2008)

Not unless I am looking for a specific thread I had been following and I don't see it on the first page.

EDIT: OR, if I just haven't been on the boards for 24 hours or more (a rarity).


----------



## el-remmen (Nov 17, 2008)

Also, I think this goes in META. . .


----------



## Crothian (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes, I usually look a few pages in to find something interesting


----------



## Rokes (Nov 17, 2008)

el-remmen said:


> Also, I think this goes in META. . .




While on the surface I agree...  The goal is to capture the poll's main audience, a large part of whom don't visit the META boards.


----------



## el-remmen (Nov 17, 2008)

Rokes said:


> While on the surface I agree...  The goal is to capture the poll's main audience, a large part of whom don't visit the META boards.




Well there is a redirect in the general discussion forum that won't expire for a week. . .


----------



## Rokes (Nov 17, 2008)

el-remmen said:


> Well there is a redirect in the general discussion forum that won't expire for a week. . .




Ah, but it will slowly slip past the first page.  

Maybe that will accomplish the same thing as what the poll is trying to accomplish.  If it gets a small number of responses, it _could _be the same as a large response of "No."


----------



## Studio69 (Nov 17, 2008)

Nope. I like to get my news before coming and posting on the boards.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 17, 2008)

On occasion, but not all of the time.  Of course, it's only really pertinent for General and 4e Rules; all the other forums I read (Story Hour, Media, Computers, Meta) move too slow for there to be very recent conversations on the second page.


----------



## Arnwyn (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah, I always go 3 pages in.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 17, 2008)

There is a 2nd page?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Lanefan (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanee said:


> There is a 2nd page?



There's usually around 15-17 pages, assuming you go by the default of showing those active in the last month or so.

As for me, I rarely go off the 1st page and never off the 2nd unless I'm looking for something specific.

Lanefan


----------



## El Mahdi (Nov 19, 2008)

Yes.

I usually browse back to the last _time_ I was online at ENWorld.  I've only been visiting every other day or so lately (sometimes longer), so I'll browse back to see what I've missed.


----------



## Nifft (Nov 19, 2008)

I just read the forum front page, click on headlines that seem interesting, and post without reading the rest of the thread.

"_Like now_", -- N


----------



## jaerdaph (Nov 19, 2008)

Not usually, but occasionally I will go the second (or third) page if I've been away for a day or so. Or if I'm specifically looking for a thread that got bumped from the first page, or an older thread.


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 19, 2008)

jaerdaph said:


> Not usually, but occasionally I will go the second (or third) page if I've been away for a day or so. Or if I'm specifically looking for a thread that got bumped from the first page, or an older thread.




This fits me well.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 25, 2008)

While i don't do this all the time, I do it a lot more now than I use too. Basically, after EN World 2 came online, I found that I needed to browse pages 2 and 3 a lot more, regardless of whether or not I'm looking for a specific thread I'm interested in reading.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 28, 2008)

No. Then again I don't even browse to the forums. 

I skip right over the fron page and usually just refresh the forum page.

After a fresh reboot I'll open my browser and my home page will load. My home page is one I created in MS Word that is basically just a bounch of links to the sites I frequent the most. The forum page is one of these links.

So, truth be told I don't even browse to EnWorld's home news page.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 28, 2008)

Reveille said:


> No. Then again I don't even browse to the forums.
> 
> I skip right over the fron page and usually just refresh the forum page.
> 
> ...




They're not talking about the page you think they're talking about... 

One must read the content of the first post, as well as the poll title, or one will answer the wrong question!


----------



## fba827 (Nov 28, 2008)

_Usually_ (as the question asked) since I am currently unemployed I am not away from the boards long enough to even need to go to another page to see the new stuff.
However, when I was working or when I am away on a trip or something and come back to the boards, _then_ I do go past the first page in search of previously unseen threads.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 29, 2008)

Reveille said:


> After a fresh reboot I'll open my browser and my home page will load. My home page is one I created in MS Word that is basically just a bounch of links to the sites I frequent the most. The forum page is one of these links.




Similar to what I do, though my "home page" is more like a dozen or so frequently read web pages that simultaneously load into several browser tabs whenever I open my browser. Thanks Opera for Tabbed Browsing (even though I use Firefox now). 

The not so frequently but still reasonably often visited pages are in the bookmark toolbar right above the tabs; each of those links opens in a new tab when clicked, so a number of them can be opened in rapid succession.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## ThirdWizard (Dec 3, 2008)

The second page scares me. It's dark and lonely and I think something tried to eat me last time I was there!


----------



## Merkuri (Dec 4, 2008)

ThirdWizard said:


> The second page scares me. It's dark and lonely and I think something tried to eat me last time I was there!




It was a grue.


----------

